# Play online games?



## katbastard (Nov 22, 2011)

i have been playing this game for over 5 years, when ever i can, its like a text based rpg, a great time killer, its called torncity

http://www.torn.com/303451


----------



## Earth (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok,
against my better judgement,
I'm going to voice my concrens regarding on line gaming - and it comes from watching a brilliant wonderful loving person trade her human life for an addiction which goes beyond measure...

I guess on line games are fine, as long as they don't control you - but if you're playing 20 hours a day, seven days a week - missing work - neglecting your companion animals, your friends / loved ones - then it's (to me anyway) a bad thing...

...but, then again - who am i to judge as i'm a certified kayaking addict, not too mention one who's life is based on Defending the AIR TREES WATER and ANIMALS as anything controlling one's life is bad....

Sincere appologies for my rant, and the games my ex became a slave to were Rift and World of Warcraft, two games of interest in that what she was doing in those games (as far as putting in work) she would never do in real life, even if getting paid good money.

But, then again - Rift especially - became her real life, so there it is......

While I was able to liberate a dog from her (the dog in my picture) I will always wish she would have let me adopt her cat as well, as there's always room for one more here 

I just re-read the original post here, and - yeah - I guess that's why I see things a bit differently - I can't stand doing things for the sake of killing time - maybe because I hardly have any left, especially time that's free...

Then again, a text based game sounds of interest.........

Respect.....


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 22, 2011)

it's better to waste your time with games then heroin.

I enjoy running down hookers and going rambo on the pigs in GTA.


----------



## katbastard (Nov 22, 2011)

i do it for fun, hiding in a shipping container when the temps outside are 125, its nice to kill a bit of time


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 22, 2011)

pheonix said:


> it's better to waste your time with games then heroin.
> 
> I enjoy running down hookers and going rambo on the pigs in GTA.


^This


----------



## Alaska (Nov 23, 2011)

Minecraft. My friends in Fairbanks have a server up here, too. So when I am gone, I go on the server whenever I want and have some amazing times. I don't necessarily play it to kill time; I like to think I play it for inspiration and sharing stories with my AK pals.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 23, 2011)

never got into the games..my phones to old...but since quiiting heroin ive gaind 30 pounds (almost at 190 now) and ive become a complete facebook whore (i would be an stp whore but it doesint run well on my phone)


----------



## bicycle (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been on SecondLife on and off for a couple of years, I dont use it anymore however.
There are also free, open source alternatives to SL like OSGrid. There everything is free and you can set up your own servers and connect them to the grid.
This enables you possibility to have your own virtual isles and build there whatever you want.

The first half year of SL I have been addicted to it, I have been sick pretty badly and all I could do is lie in bed the whole day and just hope I somehow survive to the next day. During that period I have been in SecondLife for 15 hours a day.

I know what Earth is talking about, I know it all too well.
There are lots of people out there that want to have fun online while neglecting everything around them.
People that have virtual sex or even virtual relationships where real feelings are involved while neglecting their real life lovers, children and pets.
There is even a documentary about it, I forgot the name but it was possible to watch it online somewhere.

There are ofcourse lots of cool and positive aspects about it.
There were cross world art festivals in holland where things are half real life, half virtual, and everything gets mixed, projected, and real life into virtual enviroment.
There are also music festivals, virtual versions of burning man festival, lots of crazy art projects, live musical events where people stream live media into secondlife playing music from their homes or streaming from real life parties etc etc..

Secondlife is dead however... I would not recommend anyone go there unless you want hookers or shopping malls for clothing.
Almost all creativity died through the years somehow there.

Earth im sorry for you, really.
It is a sad thing how extremely emersed people sometimes can get into virtual environments.
I have also lost a good friend to an online game called AION.
He only games all day long and never calls or is interested anymore to meet up.
Before he played AION he didnt play online for a while becouse he had lost his ex girlfriend and his two boys to it.
He only sees his kids in the weekends now.
After that he stopped gaming for like 1 to 2 years and always wanted to do something.
Now its just gaming again...

I have been a hardcore gamer myself.
Have played almost all singleplayer games for the PC.
all the THIEF games, gta games, half life series, rpgs like deus ex, strategy games like stronghold, age of empires etc. etc. etc.
My problem is that I find computer games not immersive anymore.
Due to this its just not interesting anymore.

At some point the magic stops.


----------

